# Is this yours?! Too bad, it's mine now!!



## Peaches bts (Jun 15, 2012)

Caught Liam pummeled the hibiscus.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 15, 2012)

Clearly looks like an accident to me!


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like the wind blew it over and he's just checking for damages. LOL


----------



## pam (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep truly an accident


----------



## danny00 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's funny))


----------



## bigred (Jun 15, 2012)

That was just a snack


----------



## terryo (Jun 15, 2012)

LOL! That's so funny!


----------



## morloch (Jun 15, 2012)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for appreciating everybody!


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2012)

I love sulcatas.


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> I love sulcatas.



You said it Tom. Funny and mischievous. 



wellington said:


> Looks like the wind blew it over and he's just checking for damages. LOL



LOL!!!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 15, 2012)

What Hibiscus I don't see any Hibiscus around here.


----------



## Cadance (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol to funny!!!


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 15, 2012)

wellington said:


> Looks like the wind blew it over and he's just checking for damages. LOL



Lol! Cute.
His bill will be in the mail...


----------



## SailingMystic (Jun 15, 2012)

That's awesome!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 15, 2012)

LOL!!


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 15, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> What Hibiscus I don't see any Hibiscus around here.



He doesn't even look guilty, he just don't care what I think. 



bigred said:


> That was just a snack



I felt bad that I gave him a cactus pad and mazuri. But he didn't even eat the cactus pad.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 16, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## cmosuna (Jun 18, 2012)

Typical Liam


----------



## Peaches bts (Jun 19, 2012)

cmosuna said:


> Typical Liam


----------

